
What makes a good software engineer job description? - rbanffy
https://www.codementor.io/codementorteam/what-makes-a-good-software-engineer-job-description-8oyrzd0rh?utm_content=buffer08551&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
lwhalen
Salary range should be mandatory - this saves everybody time and hassles.

~~~
nunez
100% agree. They should at least provide a lower bound.

------
watwut
Accurately describes the job. The preamble makes me bit suspicious - will I
really be able to influence the product? Do I need design skills on top of
programming?

Like the wide array of tech - suggests company is looking for talent and
assumes people can learn.

------
GoToRO
Location and office pictures. I like to see where I will work and what
equipment they provide. Also I want to know if my future direct boss is
technical or not.

~~~
gaza3g
Pictures would be helpful as it would let you know whether you'll be working
in a bullpen.

------
peter_d_sherman
While it's usually not in the job description, I like to get a preview of the
people I'll potentially be working with. To this effect a link in the job ad
to your website with pictures/bios/things published by members of the software
engineering team and details about my prospective manager -- are very much
appreciated!

~~~
muninn_
I see that they do this on LinkedIn. I like it because it gives me a feel for
the skills required and the expectations for the role. I've seen positions
that looked junior on paper, but were really quite senior once I saw the team.
It's very helpful.

------
akmittal
Work from home option? Whether company own stuff I build in free time?

